# Cork or Cork Gel Bar Tape



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

I need to re-tape my bars. First time, wheeee. What's the difference between the cork tape and cork gel tape in terms of wear and feel?


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

msohio said:


> I need to re-tape my bars. First time, wheeee. What's the difference between the cork tape and cork gel tape in terms of wear and feel?


The gel tape is definitely thicker and cushier. This makes it a challenge of sorts to wrap as the fat ends don't fit inside the end of the bars too easily. Other than that, gel is a bit easier to wrap as it is non-adhesive and can stand to be stretched a bit tighter. It also will last a bit longer in my experience.

Having said that, after using Cinelli cork for a long time (15+ years) and one try with the Cinelli gel I went to Deda bar wrap which is my new standard. I didn't like the plushness of the gel tape and I found that no matter how tightly wrapped the gel tape was, I would have to re-wrap it ocassionally as it tended to unwind, especially when it rained during a ride.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Cork*

The gells feel too fat and I the grip just does not feel right to me. (I could be stuck in my ways). The padding should be in the gloves. Most riders spend a lot of time on the hoods so tape is not a factor there.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Gel would make the bars to fat and you could end up with hurting hands. Stay with the regular cork tape and buy some decent gel gloves-Trico Sports sells gel gloves for less money ($18) than those Pearl Izumi and the Trico's last longer.


----------

